# Can horses eat cooking apples?



## grandmaweloveyou (21 October 2009)

My Nan has given me a mixed bag of eaters and cookers from her orchard....


----------



## amysponies (21 October 2009)

i feed cooking apples, my horses are fine when they have eaten them


----------



## tasteofchristmaschaos (21 October 2009)

There was a post on this earlier today or yesterday.


----------



## Donkeymad (21 October 2009)

Yes, but not many.


----------



## nokia (21 October 2009)

mine dont like them..maybe its the sweet taste...make cider with them instead lol


----------



## DuckToller (21 October 2009)

I've got an old bramley apple tree in my garden, which grows quite sweet cookers, and I give mine 3/4 a day, which they love.  

But they are still quite sharp tasting so they end up with a load of saliva hanging down from their lips after eating them - not an attractive look!


----------



## spookypony (21 October 2009)

Just fine. I love sharp apples, and so does the Spooky Pony, so sometimes he has to share his with me.


----------



## Vicki1986 (22 October 2009)

there are cooker trees in one of our fields, the mares eats a lot of them between them and seem to have no ill effects


----------



## merlin100 (11 September 2016)

DuckToller said:



			I've got an old bramley apple tree in my garden, which grows quite sweet cookers, and I give mine 3/4 a day, which they love.  

But they are still quite sharp tasting so they end up with a load of saliva hanging down from their lips after eating them - not an attractive look!
		
Click to expand...

An old thread, but worth a reply... My pony does the same when she gets apples from my mum's tree in the back garden.


----------



## Dave's Mam (12 September 2016)

So they can eat them!  Great news.  I have a glut of apples, & always thought the bobbos would not like them, or they'd not be appropriate!  I shall take a couple for Dave tomorrow & see what he thinks!


----------

